# Iam in a seriuos need of help plz if you can



## I LOVE OSCAR (Jun 15, 2007)

hello every body 
firrst great thanks to your efforts in forum 
then, plesase if any one can help me in finding a (wood cover designs or pictures)for aquarium >>>the covers i mean there shapes were like hoouses models and collected in one piece to make cover please
i need it ....


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

Let me see if I can translate...are you looking for some kind of hiding space/cover made of wood? What pictures? That doesn't sound very urgent, lol.


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

????????Are you talking about:


*Aquarium Hoods*








Fits into lip of aquarium frame to prevent water evaporation

Includes energy efficient ballast & lamp(s)

Interior reflector ensures maximum light output

Replaceable hood backstrip allows for easy use with filters & heaters

Full length access door makes tank maintenance or fish feeding quick & easy


If thats what your looking for you may be able to buy one cheaper than making it yourself after all is said and done. If you still want to make your own than go to a search engine and type in: *DIY Aquarium Hood*


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

do u mean a wooden canopy? >>


----------



## I LOVE OSCAR (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks for every one who replay me
what i mean excatly the the 2nd and third replay together 
yes i mean hoods or cover or top call it as u need but a design i can make it by wood not anormal flat hood >>this is what i mean 
great thanks for your effort
and i will wait your replay


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

They are called canopys  I have not seen anything except the normal flat tops but im sure you could google it online and find something. Otherwise just grab some lumber and get creative  Maybe you could get one with 12" subs, an amp and a 13" flip-down monitor...your fish will love their newly pimped tank.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

well what if u build a flat one then buy like those diesigns thing that u put on banisters and stuff.


> your fish will love their newly pimped tank


 i think u have a ne show on your hands. :crazy:


----------

